# enclave = θύλακας, περίκλειστο έδαφος | περίκλειστος χώρος, περίβολος | exclave = εξωτερικός θύλακας, αποσπασμένο έδαφος



## Alexandra (Nov 6, 2014)

Πώς μπορούμε να το μεταφράσουμε όταν μιλάμε για ζωολογικό κήπο; The giraffe enclave.


----------



## nickel (Nov 6, 2014)

Για ζωολογικό κήπο γενικότερα μπορώ να σκεφτώ:

στο κλουβί των ...
στο τμήμα των ...
στον λάκκο των ...
στη λίμνη των...


Στην περίπτωσή σου ταιριάζει μόνο το _τμήμα_ απ' αυτά. Δεν θα έλεγα πάντως _θύλακα_.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 6, 2014)

Ούτε εγώ θα ήθελα να το πω "θύλακα", αλλά σίγουρα δεν είναι κλουβί, είναι φυσικός χώρος όπου ζει ένα συγκεκρμένο είδος ζώων. 

Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι θα ήθελα να είναι μάλλον λογοτεχνική απόδοση, παρά χρηστική.


----------



## daeman (Nov 6, 2014)

...
Να ενισχύσουμε την παλιά σημασία της _μάντρας / μάνδρας _(περικλεισμένος χώρος για άλογα) ή μήπως να πάμε στον _(περίκλειστο / περιφραγμένο) χώρο _της καμηλοπάρδαλης;

Μόνο να 'ναι ψηλή η μάντρα.


----------



## dharvatis (Nov 6, 2014)

Εγώ θα έλεγα _περίβολος_ πάντως.


----------



## Themis (Nov 6, 2014)

Alexandra said:


> Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι θα ήθελα να είναι μάλλον λογοτεχνική απόδοση, παρά χρηστική.


Γωνιά, μεριά, σπίτι...


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 6, 2014)

Στην ταινία, ο τύπος μιλάει για κάτι φανταστικό, το enclave όπου βρέθηκε απομονωμένος μ' έναν θαλάσσιο ίππο που του έσωσε τη ζωή.

H "γωνιά" είναι μια καλή ιδέα.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 6, 2014)

Αν πούμε «ενδιαίτημα» πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να πρόκειται για περίκλειστο _οίκημα_;


----------



## nickel (Nov 6, 2014)

Μου άρεσε ο _περίβολος_ (για τον τίτλο).


----------



## daeman (Nov 6, 2014)

dharvatis said:


> Εγώ θα έλεγα _περίβολος_ πάντως.



Κι εγώ αυτό σκέφτηκα πρώτο, αλλά μ' έβαλε σε σκέψεις ο ορισμός του _περίβολου _(χώρος γύρω από κτίριο / περίφραξη). 
Όπως της _μάντρας _συνεκδοχικά, αλλά εκεί έχουμε και τα μαντριά.


Α, για θαλάσσιο ίππο αλλάζει το πράγμα. Πισινόμαντρα; Γκουχ!


----------



## dharvatis (Nov 6, 2014)

Α, όταν λες «φυσικός χώρος» εννοείς «στη φύση»! Τότε οι προτάσεις του Θέμη είναι καλές, και έχεις πάντα την εναλλακτική του _χώρος_. Δεν πιστεύω να σου κάνει το _ενδιαίτημα_...


----------



## daeman (Nov 6, 2014)

...
Τελικά, στη φύση έγινε το περιστατικό ή τον στρίμωξε σε καμιά γωνιά του ζωολογικού κήπου ο... Λένον; 

Στο χαυλιοδοντιατρείο;


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 6, 2014)

Στη φύση έγινε, αλλά όταν το περιγράφει αυτός το ονομάζει "enclave".


----------



## nickel (Nov 6, 2014)

Πάντως, ο walrus χρειάζεται νερό, οπότε καλή είναι και η λίμνη (λιμνούλα, νερόλακκος).


----------



## nickel (Nov 6, 2014)

Alexandra said:


> Στη φύση έγινε, αλλά όταν το περιγράφει αυτός το ονομάζει "enclave".



Σε δοκίμιο, αυτό θα παρέμενε «θύλακας» αν περιέγραφε το περιβάλλον του ζώου στη φύση, νομίζω.


----------



## nickel (Nov 6, 2014)

Εδώ πια μου φαίνεται σαν στεγασμένος νερόλακκος, σαν σκεπαστή πισίνα.

http://silentbobspeaks.com/?p=561


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 6, 2014)

Για πιο λογοτεχνικό κείμενο, μήπως θα μπορούσαμε να περάσουμε σε κάτι σαν τη γειτονιά, το στέκι ή άλλα ανάλογα; Για ζωολογικό κήπο, δεν θα με ενοχλούσε (οκ, δεν θα με ενοχλούσε πολύ) κάτι σαν το «γειτονιά των θαλάσσιων ίππων».


----------



## dominotheory (Nov 6, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Για πιο λογοτεχνικό κείμενο, μήπως θα μπορούσαμε να περάσουμε σε κάτι σαν τη γειτονιά, το στέκι ή άλλα ανάλογα; Για ζωολογικό κήπο, δεν θα με ενοχλούσε (οκ, δεν θα με ενοχλούσε πολύ) κάτι σαν το «γειτονιά των θαλάσσιων ίππων».


Γιατί όχι _περιοχή_ ρε παιδιά;

_Στην περιοχή της καμηλοπάρδαλης_ (στο ίδιο μήκος κύματος με τον χώρο του daeman)


----------



## nickel (Nov 6, 2014)

Έχουμε φύγει από την περιοχή των καμηλοπαρδάλεων σε ζωολογικό κήπο και έχουμε περάσει στο λάκκο θαλάσσιου ίππου, όχι σε ζούγκλα ή άλλο φυσικό περιβάλλον, αλλά σε κάτι που θυμίζει τεχνητή πισίνα, σε ταινία τρόμου.


----------



## daeman (Nov 6, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Για πιο λογοτεχνικό κείμενο, μήπως θα μπορούσαμε να περάσουμε σε κάτι σαν τη γειτονιά, το στέκι ή άλλα ανάλογα; ...



Το λημέρι του, αν εκεί κατοικεί. Τα λημέρια του, αν λέμε για την ευρύτερη περιοχή που συχνάζει.

Edit: Αν και αυτό που βλέπω στην εικόνα με παραπέμπει στο _άντρο _(φυσικό κοίλωμα σε βράχο, κυρίως όταν χρησιμοποιείται ως κατοικία άγριων ζώων).

A manly walrus in his manly den. He's going mental dental...

Tusk - Camper van Beethoven


----------



## dharvatis (Nov 6, 2014)

daeman said:


> Το λημέρι του, αν εκεί κατοικεί. Τα λημέρια του, αν λέμε για την ευρύτερη περιοχή που συχνάζει.



Ναι, πολύ καλό!


----------



## nickel (Nov 6, 2014)

Enclave tourism is tourism in destinations where tourist activities are planned and congregated in one small geographic area, in order to allow the tourists to experience the entirety of their travel intentions without having to travel far out into remote areas of the host country. This type of tourism is also cheaper to facilitate by external corporations (corporations whose profits do not stay within the country where the attractions are located), and least profitable to the host country. An example would be a "sun n' sand" resort in the Caribbean. 
http://omicsonline.org/enclave-tourism.php

Δεν βρήκα το _enclave_ να χρησιμοποιείται με σημασία παρόμοια με του _habitat_. Παραμένει «περίκλειστος χώρος», όπως ο περίβολος των καμηλοπαρδάλεων στον ζωολογικό κήπο. Μπορεί να ορίζει και τα όρια δράσης των τουριστών, όπως παραπάνω.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 6, 2014)

Κάτι σαν τον τουρισμό με τα βραχιολάκια, δηλαδή;


----------



## daeman (Nov 6, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Κάτι σαν τον τουρισμό με τα βραχιολάκια, δηλαδή;



μαντροτουρισμός, και τα κέρδη κάνουν φτερά για αλλού


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 6, 2014)

Για να επιστρέψω στη συζήτηση του νήματος (), το κουτί για τη φώκια στην αβατάρα του Ζάζουλα πώς θα το λέγαμε;


----------



## SBE (Nov 6, 2014)

Περιμένω να δω πότε θα προτείνει κάποιος να το κάνουμε ενκλάβιο, κατά το κονκλάβιο. Νίκελ, με απογοητέυεις

Για να πάμε στο λεξικό πάλι, γιατί ξεφέυγουμε:
Enclave, noun
1.a country, or especially, an outlying portion of a country, entirely or mostly surrounded by the territory of another country.
2. any small, distinct area or group enclosed or isolated within a larger one: a Chinese-speaking enclave in London.

Το περίκλεισμα και το περίφραγμα γιατί δεν μας κάνουν για το ζωολογικό κήπο; Το λεξικό που κοίταξα λέει επίσης περίβολος, μάντρα, περιτείχισμα, έκταση αρμοδιότητας, κοίλωμα. 

Για τους Κινέζους στο Λονδίνο και λοιπούς ζωσμένους από βαρβάρους, θα έλεγα ότι πρόκειται για _θύλακα_.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 6, 2014)

SBE said:


> Περιμένω να δω πότε θα προτείνει κάποιος να το κάνουμε ενκλάβιο, κατά το κονκλάβιο. Νίκελ, με απογοητέυεις
> 
> Για να πάμε στο λεξικό πάλι, γιατί ξεφέυγουμε:
> Enclave, noun
> 1.a country, or especially, an outlying portion of a country, entirely or mostly surrounded by the territory of another country.



Ωραία, να συζητήσουμε πακέτο και για το γεωγραφικό ζευγαράκι enclave-exclave.


----------



## nickel (Nov 6, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ωραία, να συζητήσουμε πακέτο και για το γεωγραφικό ζευγαράκι enclave-exclave.



(enclave) *θύλακας* και (exclave) *εξωτερικός θύλακας* (π.χ. του Καλίνινγκραντ).


----------



## nickel (Nov 6, 2014)

Περίκλειστο και αποσπασμένο έδαφος
http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Περίκλειστο_και_αποσπασμένο_έδαφος

Εκεί έχει και _ενκλάβιο_ και _εξκλάβιο_...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 6, 2014)

Το Καλίνινγκραντ είναι ειδική περίπτωση, πάντως... :): Kaliningrad Oblast is a federal subject of Russia (an oblast), a *pene-exclave* situated on the Baltic coast.


----------



## daeman (Nov 6, 2014)

nickel said:


> ...
> Εκεί έχει και _ενκλάβιο_ και _εξκλάβιο_...


Ναι, το εξκλάβιο βρίσκεται μεταξύ πεντακλαβίου και επτακλαβίου, ενώ το ενκλάβιο μεταξύ οκτακλαβίου και δεκλαβίου.
Να και το πεντεξκλάβιο αποπάνω, μεσοβέζικο. :-D What a blast, o blast.

Το μπακλάβιο δεν ξέρω πού βρίσκεται και μου 'ρθε μια λιγούρα...


----------



## SBE (Nov 6, 2014)

Μπακλάβιο προσφέρεται ανάμεσα στο διόδιο και το τριώδιο (άντε μέχρι το τετράδιο το πολύ), οπότε υπομονή ακόμα.


----------



## CoastalFog (Nov 6, 2014)

Alexandra said:


> Στην ταινία, ο τύπος μιλάει για κάτι φανταστικό, το enclave όπου βρέθηκε απομονωμένος μ' έναν θαλάσσιο ίππο που του έσωσε τη ζωή.
> H "γωνιά" είναι μια καλή ιδέα.



Alexandra, you've referred to 2 enclaves so far: giraffes and sea horses.
Q1: Do they both occur in the same context (i.e., documentary)? 
Q2: Are you looking for one rendition that could be applied to both species?

Sorry, I'm not sure I get it :huh:


----------



## daeman (Nov 6, 2014)

Alexandra said:


> Στην ταινία, ο τύπος μιλάει για κάτι φανταστικό, το enclave όπου βρέθηκε απομονωμένος μ' έναν θαλάσσιο ίππο που του έσωσε τη ζωή...





nickel said:


> Εδώ πια μου φαίνεται σαν στεγασμένος νερόλακκος, σαν σκεπαστή πισίνα.
> 
> http://silentbobspeaks.com/?p=561



Here's the bottom line, Coastal, in a nutshell. Encased. 
And then we started multitusking.


----------



## CoastalFog (Nov 6, 2014)

...touché!


----------



## Costas (Nov 7, 2014)

Να βάλω κι εγώ το πολύ παλιό μας διάχωρο, να υπάρχει.


----------

